# Breakfast popovers



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

This is for breakfast popovers. 

To make the popovers (you can do this in muffin tins, a popover pan, or a 9-inch pie plate).

Ingredients:

1/2 c wholewheat flour
2 eggs
1/2 c milk
1/4 tsp salt
2 T melted butter


Filling: 

6 slices of Canadian bacon, cooked, and shaped in a muffin tin 
6 eggs, scrambled
1/2 lb spinach, steamed
1/2 c shredded cheese

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 550.

2. Put melted butter in the bottom of the popover/muffin tin/pie plate. Put in oven to preheat.

3. In a large bowl, combine flour and salt. Add whisked eggs and milk. 

4. Pour batter in preheated popover pan--the batter should sizzle when you add it to the pan (I do this while the pan is in the oven--just pull the rack out so you can pour the batter in).

5. Bake for 12-18 minutes. DO NOT open the oven or the popovers will fall.

Meanwhile:

Scramble eggs, grate cheese, steam spinach. 

To assemble:

1. Remove the popovers from the pan. Poke a hole in the top.
2. Put the Canadian bacon in, then some grated cheese, spinach, scrambled egg, more spinach and cheese. Pop back in to the hot oven (I put them on a cookie sheet) and heat until the cheese on top melts. Serve with a side of wild rice and fresh pineapple or other fruit. I added some chopped fresh jalapeno peppers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2013)

That sounds good...can I make the popovers ahead of time for the week?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds good...can I make the popovers ahead of time for the week?


I don't know--I've only ever made them right before I want to eat them. I think they'd get soggy...anyone?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

I did a little reserach. Supposedly if you poke a small hole in the popover to release the steam, they do reheat well. Let me know if you try it and it works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I did a little reserach. Supposedly if you poke a small hole in the popover to release the steam, they do reheat well. Let me know if you try it and it works.



I'll give it a try next weekend, have my plans already for the week...shredded beef picadillo baby burritos with brown rice and beans, a little cheese along with basically a side salad on top, salsa...my kind of food!


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 7, 2013)

CW,

For shame with ya Brevillian!

Cut, copied going to be used like I stole it for my pie maker

Munky.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 8, 2013)

This look great  Thanks for sharing!


----------

